# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Supergezond leven en toch verhoogde bloeddruk: wat te doen?

## Heleen54

Hallo, 

Ik ben een vrouw van 60 en mijn bloeddruk is hoger dan wenselijk: meestal 135-150 systolisch en 85-90 diastolisch.
Ik vind het heel frustrerend dat ik overal lees dat je je bloeddruk kunt verlagen door gezond te leven, want bij mij is dat niet het geval: 
- ik ben heel slank (BMI 20)
- ik beweeg heel veel (per week 15 à 20 uur stevig wandelen + een paar uur fietsen + 2 uur hardlopen)
- ik eet ruim een kilo groente en fruit per dag
- ik eet geen vlees, nauwelijks zuivel en bijna nooit iets met suiker (alleen op verjaardagen en dergelijke)
- ik eet niets uit pakjes en zakjes en blikken
- ik eet geen zout (bak ook zelf brood zonder zout)
- ik eet alles waarvan gezegd wordt dat het de bloeddruk kan verlagen (selderij, hibiscusthee, bietensap...)
- ik heb een relaxed leven en ben een relaxed en gelukkig mens. 
Met andere woorden: ik heb geen enkele risicofactor voor hoge bloeddruk en toch heb ik verhoogde bloeddruk. 

Kan ik nog andere dingen doen om mijn bloeddruk te verlagen zonder medicijnen?

Ik heb verder geen enkel gezondheidsprobleem, mijn cholesterol is 4,7 mmol, geen diabetes, enz. en ik 'voel' me supergezond maar ben het blijkbaar niet...


Alvast bedankt :-)

----------


## Heleen54

Sorry, er staat een foutje in mijn bericht : mijn cholesterol is geen 4,7 maar 3,7 mmol.

----------

